# Codding Mohs for first time



## companey (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello, 

I am learning a new field and I want to make sure I am billing this correct...
 OP NOTE:  Mohs left shin

Chemosurgery (Mohs Technique), second stage, fixed or fresh tissue, up to 5 specimens and first stage, fresh tissue technique, up to 5 specimens.  patient was brought to operating room and place on the table in a supine position. a biopsy report of the operative site was reviewed and lesion's location confirmed by the patient.  the lesion was removed by Mohs' surgery, fresh-tissue technique in 2 stages with 4 frozen sections of tissue processed. 4 frozen sections of tissue were stained and examined with hematoxylin and eosin stain.  all tissue which was removed from the lesion site was examined by frozen section technique with detailed mapping of the tissue, and with the doctor reading the slides.
A layer:2/2+
B layer: 2/2-

So I am reading it as follow with CPT CODES   17313 and 17314x2????  
Any help would be really appreciated, I would like the doctor to receive full payment that he deserves.


----------



## sknewhouse (Jun 22, 2017)

From what you shared, it looks like two stages were performed. This would be 17313 & 17314 with one unit each.


----------



## companey (Jun 22, 2017)

Thank You!!!


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 23, 2017)

Think of it as a layer cake. Each stage is a layer. Each layer code includes up to 5 slices (sections/blocks). You have 2 layers and each layer includes up to 5 slices. You bill for the base layer code CPT 17313 (x1) the additional layer of 17314 (x1). Additional sections/blocks over 5 slices per layer would be billed with CPT 17315.

The process is cut off the first layer, cut it into slices, stain borders to better visualize the cancer cells. If microscopic review of the slices reveals remaining cancer, take another layer. Repeat until all cancer is removed.


----------



## companey (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank You for explaining it that way.  It makes total sense.  Something new for me so I appreciate the help!!!


----------

